# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  شو يعني rundll32

## mohammad qasaimeh

السلام عليكم 

في اشي مجنني هاليومين بظل يطلع  :Bl (19): 

و عامل زي الـfever بروح و بيجي أحيانا بلزق و ما بقبل يروح و احيانا بروح بسرعه  :SnipeR (35):  

اشي اسمه rundll32 

فرمته مش مفرمت الجهاز لانه عمار واقفلي مشان يسرق نسخة الويندوز مني  :SnipeR (14): 

حد عنده حل لهالمشكلة ؟ 

و شكرا  :Cgiving:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اذا عندك سيدي الويندوز استعمله  وبعدين  الى start/run واكتب sfc /scannow

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وكمان دكتور بتقدر تسخدم هاد البرنامج 
*ٌٌRegCure 1.2.0.4*


هنا
طبعا ما رح يطلب منك تشترية من النت لما يكتشف الاخطاء :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (56): 
في كمان خيار مشان لا تفكر تقلي ما زبط  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24): 
 بتحمل هاد الملف http://p-nand-q.com/download/rundll32.html
افتح الملف في الون رار سوف تشاهد ملفان 

الملف الذي تريده هوا اسمه rundll32 

فقط قم بوضعه في system32

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
http://www.liutilities.com/products/...rary/rundll32/
ضغط على 
Check that rundll32.exe is stable on your computer. 
لكي تعمل فحص لجهازك

ثم اضغط 
Instant Scan

ثم تحميل

----------


## MR.X

ما شاء الله عليكي مها...
ماقصرتي 
والله يعطيكي العافية ...

محمد امشي على الشرح الي نزلتو مها وبتزبط الامور عندك ....

وشو بصير معك خبرنا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يسلموووووو مها  :Eh S(7): 

اوك ربيع رح اجرب و بشوف شو بصير 
[/align]

----------


## shafic

shoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookrrrrrrrran

----------

